# Fluval plant tank light



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

During the Boxing day sale at BA's, I purchased the Fluval 30L plant tank. With the fancy goldfish I needed a plant recovery tank.

Since it was set up in mid-Jan, it has blown the the light assembly twice. BA's replaced the first one, no questions asked. I suspect they will do the same with the second one.

It is just me , or are these light fixtures this poorly constructed. They fail after about 11 weeks. No point in having a plant tank if the lighting keeps quitting all the time.

If anybody else is having issues with this light fixture please let me know.

Thanks

Judi


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

There was a recall on the ones that first came out, I wonder if they just pulled a replacement light out of another box? Maybe you got 2 older units?


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*Fluval light recall*



carmenh said:


> There was a recall on the ones that first came out, I wonder if they just pulled a replacement light out of another box? Maybe you got 2 older units?


Thanks I will have to check at BA's. This is getting silly.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

My light just died as well after using it for less than two months. I got it as bnib item, but off someone here in the forum. So not sure if I can get a replacement even if there was a recall...


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*Fluval 13 w light assembly*



lemuj said:


> My light just died as well after using it for less than two months. I got it as bnib item, but off someone here in the forum. So not sure if I can get a replacement even if there was a recall...


I filled in the section of the customer service contact section at the Fluval website. I told them about my bulb issue and they sent me a new one via mail. The light comes with a two year warranty according to the box. This one makes the same crackling sounds when it turns on as the other two did. I suspect that it will have the same fate. The one thing the light is good for is growing plants though.

I have it plugged into a UPS power filter so the power coming in is not the issue.

Judith


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

My first two from my Ebi died and I'm on my third. I traded for my Ebi but my lfs was nice enough to replace both of them for me. If it goes again, I'm just going to put a hanging light above it.


----------

